# A man who exercises nordic walking



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to describe this man I saw who were on roller skates and in his hands ski poles. I would also like to add that he looks happy somehow.

"Minä näin kadulla mies ajaa Rullaluistelu hiihtosauva kätellä. Hän oli iloinennäkyinen."


----------



## Gavril

_Kadulla näin rullaluistimilla luistelevan miehen, käsillään hiihtosauvat. Hän näytti jollakin tavalla iloiselta._


----------



## kirahvi

Gavril said:


> _Kadulla näin rullaluistimilla luistelevan miehen, käsissään hiihtosauvat. Hän näytti jollakin tavalla iloiselta._



Once again, a good translation!

My version: _Näin kadulla sauvojen kanssa rullaluistelevan miehen. Hän näytti [jollain tavalla] iloiselta._


----------



## AutumnOwl

Nordic walking is not the same as using roller-skates and skipoles, as the word for Nordic walking is _sauvakävely_ without having anything else that shoes on the feet, thus walking and not rolling forward.


----------

